# Just another person wanting to breed... :(



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

So a friend of mine started a group on facebook for her friends that are all pet lovers. I joined and thought it was a good idea. Well I placed a picture of my late GSD Champion (he was a white gsd, and a rescue) and some woman commented on the picture... I want to smack this lady I swear! 
She said she has a white gsd and is looking for a male to breed it with. Some other girl chimed in and said her grandmother had a 10month old white gsd that she would let breed out. I could not believe my eyes... I rescued Champ from the pound (well, he was a 7 year old me's birthday present) but it was probably due to some senario like this. I left a link from this site telling another example of why not to breed and if you do, how to do it responsibly, (ofa, genetic testing and titling) and she did not care for it. Finally my friend chimed in and said the site is not used to stud out dogs especially with the over pet population... this is what she said...

"We've Been told Breeding them atleast one time calms them down. We dont just breed ours to breed them when we get one.&when we do make overly sure they go to good homes. I dont think Breeding her one time will make the world any more populated than it is."

Gah the ignorance!!!

[/end rant]


----------



## TheActuary (Dec 17, 2011)

juliejujubean said:


> I dont think Breeding her one time will make the world any more populated than it is."


Oh really?

Let x = current world population
Let y = number of puppies in her litter

x + y > x

Sooo... yea it will make the "world more populated than it is"


----------



## TheActuary (Dec 17, 2011)

The ignorance of people is baffling... where do people come up with this crap?

The worst part is when you try to tell them that they are way off and they just don't want to hear it.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

UGH. Before reading this I remind you... I am a jerk sometimes lol.

First I would tell her that breeding any dog does NOT calm them down and instead of just going by what someone tells you their mothers, sisters, cousins postmans girlfriend said maybe they should learn the facts.

Then because I'm a jerk I would tell them to go back to elementary school because if I have one dog and she gives me 8 more puppies I now have more then what I started with HENCE contributing to the over population since there are now more dogs populating the earth and that ONE does make a difference because she was born and is one person and certainly adding to the problem. 

Now tell her to go ahead have her puppies and when those owners call because her genetic misfits are acting crazy she can tell them all to breed them to calm them down and that the 1 litter they produce wont make a difference to the population problem either.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

TheActuary said:


> Oh really?
> 
> *Let x = current world population
> Let y = number of puppies in her litter
> ...


LMAO!! Great minds think alike.. yours was just nicer then mine haha


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

TheActuary said:


> Oh really?
> 
> Let x = current world population
> Let y = number of puppies in her litter
> ...


Im loving the math, makes sense.. 

I just don't understand how hard it is to just be responsible pet owners, i understand the emotional commitment and wanting a piece of your dog but i think some people just go too far.. and then you get more h/d or e/d or genetic eye problems or other things wrong.. it is just sad..


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> UGH. Before reading this I remind you... I am a jerk sometimes lol.
> 
> First I would tell her that breeding any dog does NOT calm them down and instead of just going by what someone tells you their mothers, sisters, cousins postmans girlfriend said maybe they should learn the facts.
> 
> ...



That is not being a jerk.. that is called HONESTY


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

TheActuary said:


> The ignorance of people is baffling... where do people come up with this crap?
> 
> The worst part is when you try to tell them that they are way off and they just don't want to hear it.


They don't or won't believe you anyway!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

EJQ said:


> They don't or won't believe you anyway!


They sure won't... I almost feel bad for this girl now... the entire group has now ganged up on her, worse than i have seen here...

"Breeding one time won't make a difference? So the 11 puppies the female has will then produce at least 11 per liter they have. Do the math. Yes, one liter will make it worse. And no having puppies will not calm them down. That is proven to be a myth. SPAYING AND NEUTERING will calm them down. That is a fact. Please do your research before you breed or even talk about breeding."

"Breeding your dogs will not calm them down, we had an accident litter of bostons, and my bitch is JUST as hyper and goofy as she was before the litter. That is a big false truth. Spaying and neutering in my experience has helped to bring dogs down a notch. You may think that breeding her "just one time" won't hurt the population, but what about the puppies she has? Will you sell them on a spay/neuter contract? They can go on to make more unwanted dogs. And what about the hundreds of other people who say "just one time won't hurt" all of those unwanted litters count. I hate to be blunt but the truth is, if your dog is not registered with a very reputable organization, does not have OFA or some type of genetic health tesing such as proven generations, or if your dog is not shown competitively and titled, I'm sorry but you have no business breeding. There are plenty of unwanted GSDs out there who are the results of back yard breeding. I apologize if this offends you in any way, but it pains me to see more unwanted pets brought into the world. If you aren't prepared to breed the right way (that means keeping tabs on every puppy for the rest of their lives) then maybe you should strongly re consider breeding. Thank you."

"maybe you should add some of the rescue groups on facebook, add some of the shelters, add some of the crossposters who are all spending their last time to save "that one liter that wouldn't hurt" Maybe seeing all the dogs that have above their picture "will be PTS tomorrow if no one saves her" will change your mind. Go to your local animal shelter. Spend some time with the dogs that people bought because they were cute puppies but then they grew up and became a nuisance. Talk to the shelter workers who spend day after day with them and then have to put them down because of over population. Then tell me it's ok to breed just one time."

like i said.. I ALMOST feel bad for her.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> ...&when we do make overly sure they go to good homes.


I agree with all that has been stated here. Additionally, I instinctively & deeply distrust anyone who states they're 'overly' sure of getting the pups good homes. Exactly how can anyone be 'overly' sure of that? And how much concern does s/he have for the grandpups that are a near certainty?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

TheActuary said:


> Oh really?
> 
> Let x = current world population
> Let y = number of puppies in her litter
> ...


No, she's right. You left out a step.
Let x = current world population
Let y = number of puppies in her litter
Let z = number of unwanted dogs of that type that will be euth'ed in a shelter.

x + (y-z) = x 

So when the dying is done, yeah there's still the same number in the world. What she doesn't realize is that y and z are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Emoore said:


> No, she's right. You left out a step.
> Let x = current world population
> Let y = number of puppies in her litter
> Let z = number of unwanted dogs of that type that will be euth'ed in a shelter.
> ...


epic.. and really disappointing


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko has gotten a couple of "propositions" based on the photos of him I put on Facebook. I try not to let it get under my skin. I don't think most people have any idea what they are really doing when they decide to breed their dog.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Update on idiot who wants to breed...

"But believe what you want. She is not ckc. Im not hurt. But everyone is satin the same thing. I don't see what the difference in breeding for the money&breeding to better the breed. It still brings on unneeded puppies."


----------

